# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  В Республике Беларусь расширена возможность применения технологии WiFi

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

